# God I hate Japanese toilets



## Rube

So I'm moving to my dream condo, a 4ldk with a huge roof balcony that has an awesome view of Mt. Fuji. Only problem is I have this stupid little western toilet in it. You know the kind, looks like a normal toilet but the depth of the seat is a few inches too short so that there is no space for your junk. You have to push it in and point it backwards. It's a kids sized toilet in other words. So now I'll either have to fork over 120,000 yen to put a big boy's toilet in or train my junk to do back flips. 

Toilet designed for John Bobbit.


----------



## Singapore Saint

Hahaha!

Have you tried the Malaysian way of standing on top of the Western toilet when there is no Malaysian toilet available? You would have to be more careful with your aim and take measures to prevent splash back, but at least you'd have room to move..


----------



## Rube

My wife does that! I call her keroppi because of it.


----------



## Kathrinjapan

Are guys seriously complaining because you're too big?


----------



## siobhanwf

Kathrinjapan said:


> Are guys seriously complaining because you're too big?




 just think they are bragging


----------



## Kathrinjapan

I think this comes under "gaijin humor".


----------



## Rube

Well there is that problem with some toilets here as well but I'm not talking about that, I'm talking about the depth of the seat. A normal sized person sits on it and there is no gap in front. So a normal sized person has to sit their rear up on the back a little bit to make a gap. Wife just is laughing at me.


----------



## Singapore Saint

In Singapore they had a different solution... some of the supermarkets had an aisle marked with "Adult Diapers"....


----------



## Guest

Rube said:


> So I'm moving to my dream condo, a 4ldk with a huge roof balcony that has an awesome view of Mt. Fuji. Only problem is I have this stupid little western toilet in it. You know the kind, looks like a normal toilet but the depth of the seat is a few inches too short so that there is no space for your junk. You have to push it in and point it backwards. It's a kids sized toilet in other words. So now I'll either have to fork over 120,000 yen to put a big boy's toilet in or train my junk to do back flips.
> 
> Toilet designed for John Bobbit.


I really have a great laugh with this one. I am a short person and still have trouble, so I know what you mean. BTW what does the word : "KEROPPI" stand for?
I have a similar beef with the sinks in the small half baths here: why do they look like half cut off sinks and men's urinals in the US ?
ps: have a good laugh at that one!!!


----------



## expatriotically

Yes, I agree. Even for the average westerner, the toilets are not as accommodating as you'd like. The trick I use is to sit a few inches farther back on the seat itself which actually allows you to sit up straighter I've found. Win win.


----------



## Spinsane in the Membrane

Too funny!!!


----------



## Rube

marzipan said:


> BTW what does the word : "KEROPPI" stand for?


It's a popular cartoon character of a frog.


----------



## Guest

Thank you, I still don't get the pun, but I'm sure in time I'll get this Japanese humor


----------



## Rube

It's ex-pat humor. She looks like a frog squating on top of the toilet like a little kid about to play leap-frog.


----------



## Guest

thanks again. Did this originate from a Japanese children's show?
It makes sense that the toilets here are smaller given the fact that in general people here are shorter than in the Western part of the planet. In my case they work because I'm a short, Caucasian female.
I just can't figure out why the sinks half way hang over the bathtub and the showers are separate from the tub and in the open. It took some time to get used to it....


----------



## Kathrinjapan

I can't believe no one has mentioned the tall urinals in the women's bathrooms with the basin on the floor. Is that meant for us?


----------



## Guest

I have not seen one, maybe it's the traditional way for women. I have seen them in pics. I certainly would hope it's not for men, given the location, hahaha


----------



## Rube

Kathrinjapan said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned the tall urinals in the women's bathrooms with the basin on the floor. Is that meant for us?


One time I was on some island in Malaysia at a very small airport but there was an old indian woman with a connecting flight and she was in the men's room. She must of mistook the urinal for a toilet like that because she had her skirt all wrapped up and had backed into one. 

I haven't taken a peek into a woman's toilet recently but that's just a tradional japanese toilet with a high water supply to help wash down everything. Have you fallen backwards yet? That's always fun. 

Here is my view from my new place today. 








With view like this I've got used to the small toilet. I don't want to move again for at least a decade and it will take me at least that long to outgrow this place, it's huge, 4ldk for 2 people 'cept when I have my kids with us. I've been singing the theme song to the jefferson's all week.


----------

